
Intel's Skull Canyon NUC is official: $650, shipping in May - cm2187
http://anandtech.com/show/10152/intels-skull-canyon-nuc-is-official
======
Gys
NUC ?! The article and Intel itself mention it a lot without explaining so I
guess its a common term.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next_Unit_of_Computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next_Unit_of_Computing)

So its a marketing word meaning small and powerful...

~~~
vlod
I thought the Intel NUCs were well known (but I do own one). They make a great
(compact PC) media replacement for old mac minis, connected to tvs
(ubuntu/plex).

